# Website Review



## Vertigo (Apr 8, 2012)

Am I permitted to post a website (mine) on the forum for review and feedback


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2012)

Mod will be along shortly with an answer...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2012)

I would send a PM to the Mods and they can review whether its appropriate for posting. We usually don't have threads for review of other forums.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe if you backhand a poptart or two....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2012)

That would get Lucky banded for a day or to I would think.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Njaco! It's not a forum website, just collectible WWII aviation display models and misc. info from Wikipedia. Lucky13, would that be frosted poptarts? I want to get feedback and sugestions before I go much further. I have spent a lot of time on the website.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2012)

Send us a link and we'll check it out. We try to keep advertising verboten on the forum but we can check it out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2012)

I usually go with strawberry, lemon....


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's your Pop Tart Lucky13!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2012)

ooohhhhh.....ummmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2012)

Vertigo, you got the wrong stuff, these are Lucky's type


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2012)

personal favorites are Frosted Shagnasties.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 12, 2012)

I checked with our local grocery store and they don't carry Dingle Berry PoP Farts this time of year. They come out about the same time as cranberry sauce around thanksgiving here in the USA, and they don't stay on the shelves very long. They kind of vaporize before your eyes!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually fresh home-grown dingleberries can be harvested year-round


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 19, 2012)

I found a cereal for those that like the Pop-Farts with Dingle-berries. After this post I am done dragging this out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## mikewint (Apr 20, 2012)

=D>


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw...and it was just starting to get interesting...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 23, 2012)

Scatalogical humor reaches its end at some point


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2012)

> Scatalogical humor reaches its end at some point



RE: Color Pics For a Model


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2012)

Njaco said:


> RE: Color Pics For a Model



Nah....that definitely can't be done yet....


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay one more. I found others that are a little to rude to post.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2012)

LMAO!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, I'm back in. Some people even live there


----------

